# AMG Monoblock Aero II's... Need MB's oem part number asap!!



## jimmyvdubb5 (Apr 3, 2011)

Called Mercedes Benz of North Haven to order up some wheels and the parts guy needs the part number and i cant find it anywheres online, so as a fellow dubber i figured id check to see if any of u guys would kno the oem part number. If so please post it cuz i want to order them this week. Thanks so much guys!!


----------



## i3rent (Oct 9, 2009)

The Hubcap Store
In all seriousness, give these guys a call. They might be able to help.

(610) 252-1421


----------



## PSU (May 15, 2004)

Do you realize how much you are going to pay for these wheels if you buy them through MB?


----------



## jimmyvdubb5 (Apr 3, 2011)

PSU said:


> Do you realize how much you are going to pay for these wheels if you buy them through MB?


unfortunatly i do lol. i called MB of North Haven with a part number i found on Benzworld.org and im lookin at about 3 grand for just the wheels. The guy said that if i bought the same wheels without the AMG stamp it would be about a Gnote less, but I want the AMG on there.


----------



## PSU (May 15, 2004)

jimmyvdubb5 said:


> but I want the AMG on there.


Why?


----------



## whit_yo (Oct 6, 2010)

PSU said:


> Why?


:thumbup:
buy the rims without and just makeshift it to say AMG..


----------



## wantacad (Apr 4, 2003)

PSU said:


> Why?


scene points y0!


----------



## PSU (May 15, 2004)

wantacad said:


> scene points y0!


:what:


----------



## wantacad (Apr 4, 2003)

PSU said:


> :what:


I know :screwy:, but it is an import thing to these kids these days.


----------



## jimmyvdubb5 (Apr 3, 2011)

wantacad said:


> scene points y0!


:beer::beer:


----------



## jimmyvdubb5 (Apr 3, 2011)

PSU said:


> Why?


Cuz id rather spend the money and have the AMG on there.. If i cant own the whole car i guess the wheels will do for now lol


----------



## jimmyvdubb5 (Apr 3, 2011)

wantacad said:


> I know :screwy:, but it is an import thing to these kids these days.


Hey at least i dont own a ricer lol


----------



## wantacad (Apr 4, 2003)

jimmyvdubb5 said:


> Hey at least i dont own a ricer lol


 Just the mentality.


----------



## whit_yo (Oct 6, 2010)

wantacad said:


> Just the mentality.


oh he went there


----------



## jimmyvdubb5 (Apr 3, 2011)

.


----------



## jimmyvdubb5 (Apr 3, 2011)

wantacad said:


> Just the mentality.


OUCH...Below the belt eace:


----------



## mk3 jetta96 (May 31, 2005)

i have 2 for sale 16x7.5 et 17 pm me if interested


----------



## jimmyvdubb5 (Apr 3, 2011)

mk3 jetta96 said:


> i have 2 for sale 16x7.5 et 17 pm me if interested


Actual AMG? condition of the wheels,pics,etc? May be interested


----------



## tehlub (Apr 24, 2007)

whit_ said:


> oh he went there



lol, qft.


----------

